# Well, someone believes in the future of the M.....



## geoffmalter (Aug 30, 2014)

....from Handevision, the just announced Ibelux 40mm f0.85 manual focus for Canon M mount. Available at B&H as well as Amazon for a paltry $2,080. 2.65 lbs mounted to a 9.25 oz camera body and no tripod collar offered. Hate to hand-hold that baby.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 30, 2014)

Or Samyang with their new 1.4 50:
http://www.samyang.co.uk/index.php/dslr-lenses/samyang-50mm-f-1-4-as-umc
+ the VDSLR optimized variant
(But I think they add a 22mm long tube so it is virtually the same with a EF-mount + adaptor)

If Canon adds a very good EVF to a new EOS M model, I will too believe in the future of the M system as a complementing type of camera: I really like the EOS M with the 18-55 which needs only a small lens compartment in my (small) photo back pack to give me a shooting-ready wide angle option ...


----------



## noncho (Sep 1, 2014)

I prefer smaller cheaper autofocus 1.4 lens than that.


----------

